# Oregon



## peggjam (Mar 4, 2005)

Post your services here.


----------



## MichelleB (Jan 29, 2006)

We cater to the small producer
Oregon, Southern Washington & Northern California

Fees vary by crop and location

Pocket Meadow Farm
503.892.2944
bees (at) pmfarm.com
http://www.pocketmeadow.com
Member Oregon State Beekeeper's Association, 
Portland Metropolitan Beekeeper's Association


----------



## JBJ (Jan 27, 2005)

*Large and small scale pollination*

We pollinate Almonds, apples, blue berries, pears, plums, and what ever else you may need a good crop set in and on time. Referrals available. Book early to guarantee bees when you need them.

President, Southern Oregon beekeepers Association
Board of directors, Oregon State Beekeepers Association


----------



## emichaelbennett (Feb 28, 2009)

Hives for rent, Willamette Valley. All crops, prices vary by crop. Prompt dependable service, quality hives.

Honey Tree Apiaries
541-207-2155


----------



## probee (Dec 31, 2009)

We offer Honey Bee pollination to fruit orchards, vegetable farmers or gardeners, preferably using organic and sustainable growing methods in the Walla-Walla Valley (Washington & Oregon) 

We will deliver on site for pollination. 

If you have any questions or want to schedule for the 2010-pollinating season please contact 
Pro99262 (at) yahoo.com 

and also include the crop(s) in need of pollination as well as when you would be needing them delivered and the duration. Book early to guarantee bees when you need them.


----------



## emichaelbennett (Feb 28, 2009)

emichaelbennett said:


> Hives for rent, Willamette Valley. All crops, prices vary by crop. Prompt dependable service, quality hives.
> 
> Honey Tree Apiaries
> 541-207-2155
> [email protected]


----------



## JBJ (Jan 27, 2005)

Hives available for almonds 2014.


----------



## RUDOS (Dec 14, 2012)

Ready for 2015 Pollination! 

oregonoutbackhoney.com
Mike (503) 508-3381
Tanya (541) 363-9028


----------

